# long time between 1st and 2nd kid ???



## KeithPhillips (Jan 12, 2016)

Goat gave birth kid 1 last night after sundown, tried to squeeze out kid 2 a few times then rested the rest of the night. Morning now and kid 2 still not out yet. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Extremely concerned. You needed to go in last night when that kid wasn't coming out. You need to go in now or get her to a vet. Hopefully her cervix is still open. This is now life and death for mom. Kid is probably dead.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh man. 

In the future, after 30 minutes between kids you need to go in and see if you need to rearrange and/or pull. 

If it were me I'd get her to the vet now.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you positive there IS a second kid? Did you see the amniotic sac with a kid presenting? 

How is the doe behaving? Is she feeding the first kid okay and eating and drinking?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

After the onset of hard labor (5-10 minutes) all kids should be out in less than half hour.
a doe will often look still preg after all deliveries & appear to be pushing but that would be trying to expell afterbirth.
How is she now? Is there anything hanging from her?
Last year I had FF who only had one. She was perfectly content & tending to the kid but I freaked out because there was no afterbirth.
Turned out it was buried in the straw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.

Hope things are OK.


----------



## KeithPhillips (Jan 12, 2016)

There was a sac after the first birth. Later it was gone. I don't know where it went. I thought it got sucked back in, but maybe it fell off and she and the chickens ate it. I thought I saw hoof of the second kid coming, but maybe it was my error, the light is dim, it was past sundown. She was huge huge even bigger than before birthing, so I was sure there was a second kid. It is now a day and a half later. We've got her trained on nursing her first kid, and her belly is much much smaller, and she is eating and drinking and acting normal. I guess there was only one kid. I'm thinking there could be a second one that is not ready to come out and will in a few days later. But, she is much smaller now, so I'm thinking only one kid, which has been the case for most of my kidding over the years.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

:/ 

Can you bounce her maybe or... Idk. I don't think she had a kid and has another one that is just hanging out in there for a few days, I don't think that's how it works. If she still has a kid in there she is in trouble. Did she pass the afterbirth? Did you go in at all?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does sound like there was only 1. As long as she is acting fine, you are good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A doe will not have the next kid in a few days, it is within 30 minutes or less when the next appears. 
If she does have another one in there, there is trouble. 
If she dropped her afterbirth, she may of eaten it herself or it may be berried in the hay.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Keep a very very close eye on her and if she acts odd or has a bad smell coming from her behind get her to a vet. Now I've only ever saw one doe that didn't kid out the second and she was dead in 24 hours but I don't think that's always the case so just keep a eye on her  and of course a big congrats on your baby!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since she is up & eating & tending to her kid she is fine.
If there was another still in there she would be laying around & lethargic. She would also be passing strange sounding gas.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Straddle the doe shoulders facing her tail. place your hands under her belly and lift up. If she has another kid you will feel a hard lump if not then no worries


----------



## KeithPhillips (Jan 12, 2016)

fivemoremiles said:


> Straddle the doe shoulders facing her tail. place your hands under her belly and lift up. If she has another kid you will feel a hard lump if not then no worries


This was extremely helpful. I have pushed in their sides before, but never 100% sure if there was or was not a kid inside, even 1 day before the birth. But, I just tried the straddle and pull-up method, and it is very obvious if there is something there or not. And in this case, her belly is all soft like a lump of soft dough. Yep, there is no kid inside. And, of course, she continues to eat, drink and feed her kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

First year kidding, I had a doe who delivered twins. It was a hard kidding so afterwards she was "off" and shaky. Still nibbling a little and letting the kids nurse but not right. Next morning there was a third kid we helped her pass. Now, and only because I have that experience, if they are acting shaky or "spacey", I will assume there is another kid.

Bumping is a very helpful method as well! Glad your girl is ok!


----------

